# Rental agreements



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi again

Having to sell our UK home prior to moving to Cyprus within a window of 6 - 13 weeks, is it possible to arrange a 1 year rental via the internet without physically viewing, on the basis that the rental will be 1 year but without a confirmed start date - due to the unknown sale date which could be within the 6-13 week time frame

Regards

hotshop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hi again
> 
> Having to sell our UK home prior to moving to Cyprus within a window of 6 - 13 weeks, is it possible to arrange a 1 year rental via the internet without physically viewing, on the basis that the rental will be 1 year but without a confirmed start date - due to the unknown sale date which could be within the 6-13 week time frame
> 
> ...


No owner would be willing to take their property off the market without a start date especially if you have to sell your home in the UK. Without some idea of when you would need it from they would be risking losing months of rental income.

Once you have a date then you can arrange a rental via the internet if you are happy to take a chance that when you get there you will not like the place.

Veronica


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh I would nt do that !

Sell your home and then take a short term rental for say a month and then choose where you re going to live for the next year !

Trust me photos and estate agents can be vERY misleading !!!!


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

If you make it over and it is still out of high season you may be able to get a place on a holiday let term but with long term prices. There are many places sitting empty in CY and owners desperate to get some kind of cash out of them. Speak to an agent and tell them you need it short term for your probationary period then upon completion take a year. 

You will however need to be precise in your start date... Or just take on a contract and delay moving in.. i know it will cost you money but it is prob the only way of securing it..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Ohhhhhhh I would nt do that !
> 
> Sell your home and then take a short term rental for say a month and then choose where you re going to live for the next year !
> 
> Trust me photos and estate agents can be vERY misleading !!!!


Absolutely right philly, Photos can be very misleading and I would never advise anyone to sign a long term rental contract without seeing the place.
I would recommend a 2 or 3 week holiday let initially which is ample time for looking for something more long term. There are plenty of place available as many owners who wanted to sell are unable to because they paid too much for their properties and need to hang on to them until prices go up again so need to rent to pay the mortgages.

Veronica


----------

